# Kawasaki brute force 750 09 issue



## Marc moukarzel (Oct 2, 2018)

So i was riding my 09 brute today then it started backfiring and lagging i parked it then turned it off , afterwards i tryed to turn it on and it didnt after waiting more i tryed again and it turned on but the rpm is very very low it can hardly rev and when i put a gear and try to move it it turns off instantly. 
Any idea of what can be causing the issue?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

It's either a fuel supply issue, low electrical power to the coils...or a valve timing issue. All easy enough to check with the manual.


----------



## Rcallesto (Nov 8, 2018)

Is the belt light on and flashing ? If so you may have gone into limp mode.


----------

